# 3D Tunnel



## big_boom_bang (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

da mir im Tutorial-Wunsch-Forum mir keiner helfen konnte, dachte ich schreib ich meine frage auch mal hier hin. Muss ja kein Tutorial werden, Denk-Anstöße helfen auch ordentlich.

ich wollte fragen ob jemand entweder eine Anleitung hat oder schreiben könnte zum Thema endlose 3d Tunnel in z.B. OpenGl. Ich habe schon einige Sources im Netz gefunden, bin aber ein OpenGl Neuling und verstehe diese daher nicht ganz.

Oder könnte mir jemand einfach die Technik hinter diesen Tunneln erklären? Ich habs bis jetzt so verstanden das es eine Röhre gibt die sich zB. dreht und einem nur Objekte entgegenfliegen die Kamera sich aber gar nicht bewegt.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
Hier ersteinmal ein Beispiel mo man einen solchen Tunnel sehen kann, zwar nicht OpenGl aber egal.
Es handelt sich um ein Flash-Spiel wo man durch einen Tunnel fliegen muss:

http://www.totgelacht.com/content/88...level-1--.html

Danke im Vorraus


----------

